# Middle names for Ellie?



## stacie-leigh

Hi, does anybody know of two middle names that work well with Ellie?

All the names:

Keira
Isla
Grace
Rose
Marie
Daisy
Madeleine 
Lilia

are all out of bound because that are my daughters names and step childrens :flower:


----------



## mum38of2

i like ellie may


----------



## ilvmylbug

^ Yes! That was the name that popped in my head even before I saw your post.


----------



## stacie-leigh

I like Ellie May too, but I'd like two middle names because Keira has two :flower: x


----------



## mum38of2

stacie-leigh said:


> I like Ellie May too, but I'd like two middle names because Keira has two :flower: x

what about ellie may rose or ellie may marie?? x


----------



## fairy_gem

Ellie Sophia May..............LOVE!
Ellie Jessica May
Ellie Scarlett May
Ellie Lola May

x


----------



## LunaRose

Ellie Sophia May is pretty!

How about ...

Ellie Olivia May
Ellie Sienna May
Ellie Naomi May
Ellie Daisy May
Ellie Isabella May
Ellie Gabriella May

xx


----------



## Shabutie

Ellie Jane May
Ellie Alexa May
Ellie Lorna May
Ellie Yasmin May
Ellie Amber May
Ellie Willow May


:flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

That's funny i thought of Rae before i opened the thread but May/Mae is really cute too! :)


----------



## stacie-leigh

I really like Ellie Sophia May  Thanks ladies. Any others? xx


----------



## whit.

I thought of Ellie Mae before I opened this up, too! I think the name is from somewhere already. Anyway, adorable! 

I like Ellie Mae Faith :)

I also like Ellie Mae Harper 
Ellie Harper Mae
Ellie Mae Sawyer


----------



## KaceysMummy

I like
Ellie Eilidh (Ay-lee) or Ailey May 

But suppose Ellie and Eilidh are so similar...

xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Ailey is very sweet, I think it might sound a little too alike Ellie though :flower: x


----------



## discoclare

Ellie Scarlett Mae
Ellie Tara Mae
Ellie Violet Mae
Ellie Ruby Mae
Ellie Orla Mae
Ellie Gabrielle Mae
Ellie Serena Mae
Ellie Savannah Mae
Ellie Lucia Mae
Ellie Lila Mae
Ellie Freya Mae

Ellie Scarlett Niamh
Ellie Violet Niamh

Ellie Scarlett Maeve
Ellie Violet Maeve

Ellie Scarlett Jo
Ellie Violet Jo

or some combo of above


----------



## stacie-leigh

I like Ellie Lila May & Ellie Scarlett Niamh


----------



## krockwell

I think Ellie Anna Marie sounds beautiful. :flower:


----------

